
Ask HN: What is HN reading? - startupflix
Interested in seeing what others are reading.
My pick for now:<p>A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;A_Tale_of_Two_Cities )
======
mindcrime
At any given time, I have about 20-30 books tagged as "currently reading" on
Goodreads[0]. So, something I've started, read at least a bit of and then
stuck a bookmark in.

Realistically, at any given time there are 3 or 4 books that I'm dedicating
meaningful cycles to and expect to finish "soon'ish".

Right now the ones I'm seriously working on are:

 _Superintelligence_ \- I've heard so much about this book and keep hearing
people talk about the dangers of AI, and while I already have an opinion on
the subject, I thought it would be interesting to read what Bostrom had to
say.

 _Abductive Inference Models for Diagnostic Problem-Solving_ \- an older book
on an approach to automated Abductive Inference called "Parsimonious Covering
Theory". I'm not just "reading" the book, as in reading it straight through
like a novel, I'm actually working on re-implementing PCT using a more modern
software stack, with a goal of doing some research into possible ways to use
abductive inference in conjunction with other techniques (neural networks,
reinforcement learning, graph-based knowledge-representation, etc.)

 _Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach_ \- such a class in the field, I
felt like it was time to finally sit down and the read the whole book, cover
to cover.

[0]: [https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/33942804-phillip-
rhodes](https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/33942804-phillip-rhodes)

~~~
startupflix
Thank you so much. Following your good reads account.

------
shawn
Currently [https://caml.inria.fr/pub/old_caml_site/FAQ/FAQ_DEBUTANT-
eng...](https://caml.inria.fr/pub/old_caml_site/FAQ/FAQ_DEBUTANT-eng.html)

I just finished Sphere, and came away a bit disappointed. Before that I read I
Am Legend, which was excellent! It has nothing to do with the movie at all.

------
rman666
Even though it's been out for a while, I finally read "The E-Myth Revisited."
The concepts are simple and it gets a little long in the final quarter of the
book, but in general it is a fantastic book that every entrepreneur should
read at least once.

~~~
startupflix
Link?

~~~
mindcrime
[http://michaelegerbercompanies.com/web/the-e-myth-
library/](http://michaelegerbercompanies.com/web/the-e-myth-library/)

~~~
startupflix
Thank you

